# User Manual



## blackjack3 (Jul 16, 2005)

Anyone have the user manual for a 921 in PDF form? Nothing on Dishnet site for this receiver only the 942.

Thanks


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

It's listed in the Archives section of the Dish User Guides & Manuals. Unfortunately it's a dead link.


----------



## blackjack3 (Jul 16, 2005)

Ya, I found that one. Hopefully someone has saved it and be willing to share.


----------



## ClaudeR (Dec 7, 2003)

I have the files from Nov 2004. It is 6 separate PDF files - chapters 1-5 and an appendix. How should I send them? PM me if you want to give me your email addy.


----------



## blackjack3 (Jul 16, 2005)

ClaudeR said:


> I have the files from Nov 2004. It is 6 separate PDF files - chapters 1-5 and an appendix. How should I send them? PM me if you want to give me your email addy.


Sent you a PM.

Thanks


----------

